# ER20 clamping nut on a Bosch 1617 and or PC 690



## Joel Eggerhardt (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi,

I am new to this forum, so please have some mercy on me.  I have two routers, a Bosch 1617EVS and a PC 690. I want to upgrade my router to use the ER20 collets given the unbelievable price online. I purchased a 1/8", 1/4". 1/2" set of collets from ebay on sale dirt cheap! How can anyone say no at .99 cents each shipped? They arrived in blue boxes with a yellow stripe.

I am only left with one question. What clamping nut or nuts do I need to use them on the Bosch 1617 or the PC 690? Will the standard ER20 clamping nuts work, or is there a special threading that will have to be used?

I could go out and buy a kit containing the collets and the nuts, but it would cost more than I am willing to spend on something I use rarely. Thanks.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

You will need to buy a holder like this;
CNC Lathe Milling Holder Straight Shank Chuck Collet C16 ER20A 100L | eBay

Then have a machinist turn the 16mm shank to 1/2" (13mm) so you can use it in your router directly. An ER will not sit properly in any US router that I know of. I did an similar thing to a C8 ER11 in order to use it in a 1/4" router on my CNC. 

Unless you have access to turning tools with other than 1/4" or 1/2" shank, this isn't much use. I use some 1/8" shank end mills for engraving, which made it worthwhile to me. Some European routers come with an ER interface.

Steve.


----------

